# Curtis 1238R question:



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I got an answer from HPEV.

No fixed relationship with the 1238R controller. It can vary with situation.

0-300 cycles freq. 0-pack voltage, 

But as an example, my AC50-1238R system running at a steady 1500RPM, is at 56 cycles and about 53 RMS volts. No load. (It is varying as I try to read it on the lap top.)

Trying to hold one of those beasts at anything steady with no load is a trick.LOL

Miz


----------

